

Would you be interested in a notification system/feeds for HN? - requinot59

Here are a few things I think HN currently lacks:<p>* Sometimes I want to keep up with new comments on a specific thread I'm interested in. There is no easy way to do it, I have to manually "poll" the item page, and it's far from optimal. The biggest problem being, I can't easily see new comments.<p>* Similarly, I'd like to be able to quickly see new submissions/comments from some users.<p>I'm planning on building a small app to remediate to this problem. Basically the plan is to provide RSS feeds for top-level items and users, so that I can quickly see new content on a RSS reader.
Maybe I would extend this with a website that would allow you to sort comments by novelty and other things like that (+/- a HN-specific RSS reader).<p>I would like to know if someone else is interested by this idea, or if someone can point me to an already-existing solution. If there are several people interested, I would put much effort into this project, and don't make it usable only for me :-)<p>P.S: I know HN has some limitations about crawling, but I think if one almost only polls ~ once/minute the /newcomments, /news and /newest page, the amount of data could be sufficient.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
This appears to be the third time you've posted this. However, repeating what
I said earlier ...

I would definitely be interested, but I'm not sure what I want. I also suspect
that what I want wouldn't be what other people would want, and I suspect that
most people would want it very, very personalised.

I'll be interested to see what others think, and if there's some demand then
I'll write up my thoughts for you.

